# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành >  Khu đô thị thương mại tại trung tâm sài gòn ..kết hợp 2 trong 1 vừa kinh doanh vừa để ở đáp ứng nhu cầu ....cùng các tiện ích và cv mang tầm quốc tế

## nganmai68

khu đô thị 2 trong 1 vừa ở vừa kinh doanh giữa thành phố SÀI THÀNH
Khu Đô Thị Vạn Phúc với quy mô 198ha, 3 mặt tiền sông Sài Gòn nơi hội tụ tất cả tiện ích đẳng cấp về y tế, giáo dục, thương mại, vui chơi giải trí. 

Các tiện ích đẳng cấp đang được xây dựng: 
- Hồ Đại Nhật và công viên Ocean World 21ha đã làm xong mặt nước hiện đang thi công phần giải trí do Tập đoàn Hàn Quốc đầu tư đến 2019 đi vào sử dụng. 
- Công viên ven sông dài 3,4km đang làm bờ kè ven sông. 
- Bệnh viện đa khoa Vạn Phúc quy mô 350 giường đang ép cọc. 
- Hệ thống 10 trường học các cấp, hiện trường Mầm non Quốc tế đang thi công. 
- An ninh được bảo vệ 24/7, đã gắn camera trên các tuyến đường. 
- Sân tennis, bóng đá, siêu thị Satrafoods, công viên đi vào sử dụng. 
0937.973.475

----------

